# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  3D Printer Specs explained

## kimu

Hello!

A year ago, we added 3D Printers to our website Product Chart and got a great welcome here on 3DPrintBoard and also on 3dprint.com

Meanwhile a lot of users use this section. Especially before Xmas, we saw great interest in 3D Printers. Looks like a lot of people got one as a present!

 I think we should make a page that explains the specifications of 3D Printers to new users. Here is a first draft:

http://www.productchart.com/3d_printers/info/

Did we get those right? The specs are loosely ordered by their importance. If you can think of sections to be added or info to be changed, let me know.

----------


## LambdaFF

... Good for a start. The printing speed is really something that should be put down more clearly : FDM printers can move fast, but viscous materials can't be laid down that fast.

----------


## kimu

Yes, you are right about that. I am not sure what we could add in terms of useful info about speed. I guess it depends on material used?

----------


## Davo

Some definition issues:

1. Number of nozzles: My printers ship with one, two, three or four, but they can each take up to four at a time.

2. Layer resolution will vary with material - I can do 25 microns in ABS, but not in porcelain.

3. Well said on Print Speed. I can print RTV Silicone much faster than Metal Clays.

Are you no longer listing the Hyrel printers on that chart?

----------


## kimu

Thanks, Davo.

I added a section about "Maximum number of Nozzles" and extended the speed section now. Is this better?

I checked th Hyrel printers. They are not active because the links all return error pages:

http://www.hyrel3d.com/system-30/
http://www.hyrel3d.com/E3/
http://www.hyrel3d.com/E4/
http://www.hyrel3d.com/E5/

If you like, shoot me an email to hello at productchart dot com and let me know what the correct urls are now. We also research more paramters now, so it might be best if I send you the form to enter the data again.

----------


## Davo

I'm happy to fill out the forms again. Our website was (finally!) revised. I'll put new URLs in the forms. Thanks.

We are only offering the System 30M and the E3 as bundles right now, and there doesn't seem to be an Engine (E3) page.

http://www.hyrel3d.com/core-suystems/system-30m/

----------


## ralphzoontjens

> SI can print RTV Silicone much faster than Metal Clays.


Dave, what kind of speed can it do for silicone in mm/s, and what is the nozzle width?
One of my clients is potentially interested in a Hyrel machine.

----------


## curious aardvark

sheldon - you are either spamming or just posting in the wrong thread, go away :-) 

running through the list: 

Layer resolution: 


> The smaller the resolution number is, the better is the printing     quality.


 Not correct. Print quality depends on a variety of things from the slicer on down to the manufacturer of the material. Resolution only effects how thin the print layers are.  Thinner layers do not necessarily effect print quality. 

Opensource: explain what it is and what it means to 3d printers: ie: software and hardware accessibility. 

other than that - pretty decent explanation of the basics :-)

----------


## Sebastian Finke

Spammer. 

Bye bye spammer.

----------

